# Illustrator Farben mischen/übereinander legen



## unrealzero_php (29. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Wie kann ich im Adobe Illustrator zwei oder mehrere Vierecke übereinander legen und die überlappenden Teile (z.B. rot, grün) miteinander vermischen?

/// edit Mod: verschoben nach Vektorprogramme.


----------



## Rofi (29. März 2006)

Hi,

z.Bsp. Vierecke übereinander legen, alle markieren und unter Transparenz die Füllmethode auf Aufhellen stellen. So ist's bei dem Bildchen gemacht.

Mit den verschiedenen Füllmethoden kannst Du ganz interessante Effekte erzielen. Musst ein wenig experimentieren.

Bis dann,
Rofi


----------



## hutmacherjunk (19. Juli 2012)

Geht das auch mit zwei Bildern (zwei Bilder ineinander verlaufen lassen und farben addieren


----------



## smileyml (19. Juli 2012)

Dafür sollte man dann eher Photoshop nehmen.

Alternativ in Ai die Bilder in den entsprechenden Bereiche mit einer Verlaufsmaske für die Sichtbarkeit versehen und dann wie oben erwähnt über die Füllmethoden arbeiten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## hutmacherjunk (19. Juli 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank!
Wie würde das dann mit´m Photoshop gehen?


----------



## smileyml (19. Juli 2012)

Prinzipiell genauso.
Mit einer Maske die Transparenz am Rand (oder wo gewünscht) steuern und so von einem Bild in das andere "blenden". Ich denke sogar, das du keine Änderung des Füllmodus benötigst.

Es sei denn ich verstehe dein Vorhaben nicht ganz richtig.
Da hilft es, wenn du uns etwas zeigst.

Grüße Marco


----------

